# Islam in Australia: Living and dying for the flag of Allah



## Sally

I can remember how for years and years all immigrants wanted to become good Americans.  They practiced their culture at home, but were able to assimilate into American society.  If this is the type of people the West is letting in, there is going to be big trouble ahead.


*Islam in Australia: Living and dying for the flag of Allah*

EXCLUSIVE GEOFF CHAMBERS
THE DAILY TELEGRAPH
AUGUST 19, 2014 12:00AM

*PM warns against terror attack complacency*






Sydney-based radicaal Islamic group denounce Australian flag and talk about beheading ‘non-believers’
Tony Abbott: “the only flag that should be flying is the Australian national flag”
Wissam Haddad: “Shahada flag ... that’s a flag that I stand and live and die for and I don’t stand and live and die for the Australian flag”
*A SENIOR leader of radical Sydney-based Islamic organisation al-Risalah has denounced the Australian flag, as the group’s supporters posted Facebook messages about beheading “non-believers”.*

Wissam Haddad, the head of the al-Risalah Islamic Centre in Sydney’s southwest, yesterday told The Daily Telegraph he followed the “flag of Allah” rather than the flag of Australia.

The flag, called the Shahada, is the same as the one used by Islamic State terrorists who have been spreading death and terror across the Middle East.

Continue reading at:

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/nsw/islam-in-australia-living-and-dying-fo


----------



## Coyote

Most immigrants still do.  Why do you single out Muslims?


----------



## Sally

Strange how Coyote is so quick to jump on this forum to defend the Muslims, but yet is so silent about what they are doing to others in the Middle East and how so many are coming from various countries around the world to fight with those savages.  Meanwhile, Coyote, I would suggest. if you live in a large city. to attempt to find European immigrants who are still in touch with the folks back home and ask them what is going on there.  It is not all peaches and cream when it comes to the Muslims you are always trying to champion.  We all realize that not all Muslims are like that, but it certainly looks like an awful lot of them who immigrated to Europe are really not attempting to assimilate.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Strange how Coyote is so quick to jump on this forum to defend the Muslims, but yet is so silent about what they are doing to others in the Middle East and how so many are coming from various countries around the world to fight with those savages.  Meanwhile, Coyote, I would suggest. if you live in a large city. to attempt to find European immigrants who are still in touch with the folks back home and ask them what is going on there.  It is not all peaches and cream when it comes to the Muslims you are always trying to champion.  We all realize that not all Muslims are like that, but it certainly looks like an awful lot of them who immigrated to Europe are really not attempting to assimilate.


Australia isn't located in Europe you freakin nitwit.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Strange how Coyote is so quick to jump on this forum to defend the Muslims, but yet is so silent about what they are doing to others in the Middle East and how so many are coming from various countries around the world to fight with those savages.  Meanwhile, Coyote, I would suggest. if you live in a large city. to attempt to find European immigrants who are still in touch with the folks back home and ask them what is going on there.  It is not all peaches and cream when it comes to the Muslims you are always trying to champion.  We all realize that not all Muslims are like that, but it certainly looks like an awful lot of them who immigrated to Europe are really not attempting to assimilate.



Hi Sally,

Glad to see you are still on the ball.  Kudus to you.

Now, let's see if I can answer your questions and respond to your suggestions 

 blah blah blah silent on blah blah doing to others in the ME
mmmm....no, not silent....I just don't have much time to spend sitting in front of the compute searching for anti-Muslim articles to spam the ME forum with.  I comment periodically but really....just posting article after article after article doesn't indicate any level of "care"  - it is more indicative of someone with too much time on their hands.  What are you doing about it Sally?  Taking in any refugees?  Traveling over there to provide relief?  Adding to the discussion with ideas, solutions, etc?  Or just hitting the "enter" key and moving on to the next anti-Muslim article?   In fact, Sally - this article you are posting has nothing to do with the Mid East - it's in Australia.

 I grew up in a large city with a number of different immigrant groups, I work in an area where I'm in constant contact with people from around the world.  I have family and friends in England, Wales, India, Germany and France.   

Who is this "we" Sally?  You aren't royalty last I heard.  There have been a large number of well done public opinion polls on Muslims in Europe, in particular in the UK where it was found that they were by far well integrated, very British and quite assimilated.  I won't bother posting a link, because I've posted these many times and they get routinely ignored.


----------



## Coyote

Islam in Australia

The funny thing is....Islam has actually been in Australia for a long time.

Unfortunately, Australia has it's own uber-nationalist hate groups modeled after Englands EDL:
Inside the far-right group spreading fear through Muslim communities - 21/04/2014

Fortunately - they are a small group of extremists, much like the group in the OP - big of mouth, small in membership.


----------



## Ropey

Then those that are big of group and small of mouth need to distance themselves from the big of mouth, and in doing so they show the degree of their separation through more than silence.

imho


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Hi Sally,
> 
> Glad to see you are still on the ball.  Kudus to you.
> 
> Now, let's see if I can answer your questions and respond to your suggestions
> 
> blah blah blah silent on blah blah doing to others in the ME
> mmmm....no, not silent....I just don't have much time to spend sitting in front of the compute searching for anti-Muslim articles to spam the ME forum with.  I comment periodically but really....just posting article after article after article doesn't indicate any level of "care"  - it is more indicative of someone with too much time on their hands.  What are you doing about it Sally?  Taking in any refugees?  Traveling over there to provide relief?  Adding to the discussion with ideas, solutions, etc?  Or just hitting the "enter" key and moving on to the next anti-Muslim article?   In fact, Sally - this article you are posting has nothing to do with the Mid East - it's in Australia.
> 
> I grew up in a large city with a number of different immigrant groups, I work in an area where I'm in constant contact with people from around the world.  I have family and friends in England, Wales, India, Germany and France.
> 
> Who is this "we" Sally?  You aren't royalty last I heard.  There have been a large number of well done public opinion polls on Muslims in Europe, in particular in the UK where it was found that they were by far well integrated, very British and quite assimilated.  I won't bother posting a link, because I've posted these many times and they get routinely ignored.



Of course you don't have time to read many articles on the Internet, because you are too busy with these forums.  How you do it with a full-time job is kind of miraculous unless you have bosses who give you permission to do so.  Meanwhile, one doesn't have to be on the Internet as much as you are to pick up what your new friends are doing in many places on this planet.  Nice for you to close your eyes to what is happening.  Maybe you are so busy sticking up for your new friends that you don't have time to question those here originally from Europe who can tell you what their friends and relatives are going through.  By the way, if  you live in a big city, go to an Assyrian church and ask the parishioners what your new friends are doing to those Assyrians in the Middle East (in case you are even a little bit interested because of course it involves your new friends).


----------



## hipeter924

Australia has let in quite a few Islamic extremists over the years, not as bad as those in the UK - but getting there. If it was up to me and a group was holding a 'Kill the x' sign I would send them for re-education to remove their indoctrination (usually community service and teachings by more tolerant Imams helps). If that doesn't work then it is best to put them in jail before they can actually go abroad and join ISIS. But that wouldn't be politically correct, so it will just get more out of control till Australia has its own tube bombings.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Then those that are big of group and small of mouth need to distance themselves from the big of mouth, and in doing so they show the degree of their separation through more than silence.
> 
> imho



But they do...as I pointed out in another thread, and those who demand it, over and over, keep ignoring it...(insert shrugging smilie the isn't yet in the library)


----------



## Unkotare

Sally said:


> I can remember how for years and years all immigrants wanted to become good Americans.




Not "all," and for the most part LEGAL immigrants still do. They do so rather successfully, by and large.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Of course you don't have time to read many articles on the Internet, because you are too busy with these forums.



Well Sally....I think it's you who are busy punching in articles here without even reading them first...you clearly spend a lot of time here.



> How you do it with a full-time job is kind of miraculous unless you have bosses who give you permission to do so.  Meanwhile, one doesn't have to be on the Internet as much as you are to pick up what your new friends are doing in many places on this planet.



Oh give it up Silly Sally - no one is buying this.  You spend a lot of time on the internet.  Good for you.  Maybe you can take some of that time to make difference and come up with some good discussion in some of those many articles.

For example the one you just posted.  How representative is this group of Islam in Australia?  Do you know? Do you do any research into what you are posting?



> Nice for you to close your eyes to what is happening.



My eyes are open 



> Maybe you are so busy sticking up for your new friends that you don't have time to question those here originally from Europe who can tell you what their friends and relatives are going through.



Sally...you are starting (again) to sound like a robocall.  



> By the way, if  you live in a big city, go to an Assyrian church and ask the parishioners what your new friends are doing to those Assyrians in the Middle East (in case you are even a little bit interested because of course it involves your new friends).



What does this have to do with Islam in Australia?

I have all kinds of friends Sally - Muslims, Christians, Jews, Hindus, Bhuddists and Athiests.  Which new friends do you mean?


----------



## Coyote

Unkotare said:


> Not "all," and for the most part LEGAL immigrants still do. They do so rather successfully, by and large.



Even many illegal immigrants - most of the time they are leaving something worse and want to make a better life for themselves.


----------



## Ropey

The apologism is rife and rampant. Coyote needs to show the connect in Australia with proof.

So far she falls back on ephemeral proof.

For Austrailia. Where are they?

I'll wait for your proof that the majority of the Muslims in Austrailia are standing up against their violent and vocal bretheren.

Not just a few voices here and not groups that promote understanding in their non profit organizations that often are found to be silently funding terrorism.

Post thse groups in Austrailia and what they are actually doing to take their violent jihadi bretheren to task for what they do.

Like travelling to join ISIS.

We have this same issue in Canada. Some small talk, money raised and the only action is when these organizations of _reformers _are_ found in contravention of the newly minted anti-terrorism funding laws .

_


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> The apologism is rife and rampant. Coyote needs to show the connect in Australia with proof.
> 
> So far she falls back on ephemeral proof.
> 
> For Austrailia. Where are they?
> 
> I'll wait for your proof that the majority of the Muslims in Austrailia are standing up against their violent and vocal bretheren.
> 
> Not just a few voices here and not groups that promote understanding in their non profit organizations that often are found to be silently funding terrorism.
> 
> Post thse groups in Austrailia and what they are actually doing to take their violent jihadi bretheren to task for what they do.
> 
> Like travelling to join ISIS.
> 
> We have this same issue in Canada. Some small talk, money raised and the only action is when these organizations of _reformers _are_ found in contravention of the newly minted anti-terrorism funding laws .
> _



Apologism?

That's your favorite accusation.

There have been plenty of denouncements around the world regarding violent extremism but they are routinely ignorerd - excuses made, goal posts moved.

Imam condemns Iraq violence - Shepparton - mmg.com.au
The American Muslim (TAM)


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Apologism?
> 
> That's your favorite accusation.
> 
> There have been plenty of denouncements around the world regarding violent extremism but they are routinely ignorerd - excuses made, goal posts moved.
> 
> Imam condemns Iraq violence - Shepparton - mmg.com.au
> The American Muslim (TAM)



Iraq violence. The American Muslim. This is Australia we are talking about.

You're making nonequivalent comparatives and then are displeased with the apologist term.


----------



## Unkotare

Coyote said:


> Even many illegal immigrants - most of the time they are leaving something worse and want to make a better life for themselves.



True. It doesn't excuse illegal immigration, but most illegal immigrants are not monsters or greedy layabouts. Just people.


----------



## Ropey

hipeter924 said:


> Australia has let in quite a few Islamic extremists over the years, not as bad as those in the UK - but getting there. If it was up to me and a group was holding a 'Kill the x' sign I would send them for re-education to remove their indoctrination (usually community service and teachings by more tolerant Imams helps). If that doesn't work then it is best to put them in jail before they can actually go abroad and join ISIS. But that wouldn't be politically correct, so it will just get more out of control till Australia has its own tube bombings.



I've been to Australia many times with the first time being in the 60's as a gift for my High School Graduation. The last time being five years ago.

The changes are marked.  Australia is a friend of Canada and of Israel.  It's painful to see and yes it is a concern.

Australia/Israel & Jewish Affairs Council | Australia's Jewish community has legitimate security concerns


----------



## skye

Everything the OP says is one 100% correct !

There is no other immigrant group in Australia as troublesome as some Muslims.

You all should be aware of the shocking photos regarding the Islamic States beheadings and one 7 year old child holding up a severed head with a beaming father  all recently arrived from Australia,looking on.

Unfortunately quite a few of the local Muslims were in approval and there were many public demonstrations and TV appearances which demonstrated their allegiance is not with Australia at all but rather with radical Islam.

There is no doubt that the acts commited by some  local Muslims are the most aggressive and troublesome and  a lot of them are fanatics who are guided by the principle of Jihad.


----------



## Ropey

> The NSW Supreme Court heard that under the nom de plume Abu Mohamed Attawheedy, Khazaal put together into book form a compilation of articles written by other people that promoted violence against Christians, Jews and non-Muslims and then had it posted on the internet site www.almaqdese.com.
> 
> ... The jury was told that the first half of the book concentrated on religious teachings and rulings about jihad, while the rest of the book canvassed reasons, benefits and methods of assassinations. Among the countries on the hit list were Australia and the US.
> 
> The book contained references to previous successful terrorist attacks and to material from serious international terrorists including al-Qa'ida number 2, Ayman al-Zawahiri. *It also included material that talked about how "small cells" could cause havoc and horror to the US and Jews alike.*


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Well Sally....I think it's you who are busy punching in articles here without even reading them first...you clearly spend a lot of time here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh give it up Silly Sally - no one is buying this.  You spend a lot of time on the internet.  Good for you.  Maybe you can take some of that time to make difference and come up with some good discussion in some of those many articles.
> 
> For example the one you just posted.  How representative is this group of Islam in Australia?  Do you know? Do you do any research into what you are posting?
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are open
> 
> 
> 
> Sally...you are starting (again) to sound like a robocall.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with Islam in Australia?
> 
> I have all kinds of friends Sally - Muslims, Christians, Jews, Hindus, Bhuddists and Athiests.  Which new friends do you mean?



Coyote thinks she is kidding everyone.  It appears that she feels she has to jump in to defend her new friends, but she certainly closes her eyes to what her new friends are doing in so many places in the world.  As for being on the Internet, I would think that you spend many, many more hours on it than I do, especially on these forums where  you are reading so many of these posts.  If I had a job, I certainly think my bosses would have a fit if I was spending so much time as you do on the computer for reasons other than actual work.  Oh, by the way, ask some of these non-Muslim friends that you claim to have from all over the world what they think your new friends are doing to others in the name of religion.  Know any Iraqi Christians you can speak to?  Ask them their opinion of what is happening.


----------



## bianco

Coyote said:


> Islam in Australia
> 
> The funny thing is....Islam has actually been in Australia for a long time.
> 
> Unfortunately, Australia has it's own uber-nationalist hate groups modeled after Englands EDL:
> Inside the far-right group spreading fear through Muslim communities - 21/04/2014
> 
> Fortunately - they are a small group of extremists, much like the group in the OP - big of mouth, small in membership.


 

Islam and Muslims have indeed been in Australia for a long time;

Afghan cameleers in Australia | australia.gov.au

____________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The drama with 'Islam' and 'Muslims' in Australia started about the year 2000...with the "Sydney Gang Rapes";

Sydney gang rapes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

___________
xxxxxxxxxxxx

Then came 9/11...and terrorism.

Australia's home-grown Muslim terrorists

__________
xxxxxxxxxxxx

Then came "The Cronulla Riots" in 2006.


----------



## bianco

cont'd;

Fast forward to 2014;

Islamic Council of Victoria boycotts meeting with Prime Minister over Team Australia comments - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

*Islamic Council of Victoria boycotts meeting with Prime Minister over Team Australia comments*




*Photo:* Tony Abbott and George Brandis announced new counter-terrorism measures earlier this month. (AAP: Lukas Coch) 
*Related Story:* Abbott meets Muslim leaders over counter-terrorism laws
*Related Story:* Costello questions Abbott's 'Team Australia' comments
*Map: *Melbourne 3000
The Islamic Council of Victoria (ICV), which represents more than 150,000 Muslims, has boycotted a scheduled meeting with Prime Minister Tony Abbott *after he urged the Muslim community to join "Team Australia".*
Mr Abbott convened the meeting with Melbourne's Muslim community to discuss proposed counter-terrorism laws after a similar meeting in Sydney on Monday.
But ahead of Monday's meeting, *Mr Abbott told Macquarie Radio in Sydney that he would urge community leaders to speak out against radical Islam.*
"Everyone has got to be on Team Australia," Mr Abbott said.
*"Everyone has got to put this country, its interests, its values and its people first, and you don't migrate to this country unless you want to join our team." *

*Islamic council secretary Ghaith Krayem described Mr Abbott's comments as ill-informed and inflammatory. *

#####

Well there you go.
Seems not all want to join Team Australia.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Iraq violence. The American Muslim. This is Australia we are talking about.
> 
> You're making nonequivalent comparatives and then are displeased with the apologist term.



Here's what I see (and keep in mind, the OP of this post has already dragged in Europe and the ME in her confused geographical identifications).

Christians have been bombing abortion clinics and murdering/threatening providers.  American Christian Churches were behind Uganda's push for barbaric anti-gay legislation.  Where are the unified mass demonstrations against these practices?  Where is the demand that their entire religion denounce this?

Buddhists are attacking and killing Muslims in Myanmar.  Where are the unified mass demonstrations against these practices?  Where is the demand that their entire religion denounce this?

Top Muslim religious leaders around the world have specifically condemned the attacks on Iraqi's Christians, yet that is dismissed.  

You call it apologetics.

I call it hypocrisy (insert wry smilie) 


Here are some specific articles that pertain to Australia's Muslim community.

Australia's Muslim community outraged over photo of boy holding head | SBS News

No Cookies |  dailytelegraph.com.au

Lebanese Muslim Association condemns what it says is a growing ‘climate of fear’ - Australian Muslim Times


> He said the Muslim community locally and around the world had “continuously and consistently condemned such aberrations and it has become ridiculous that Muslims are still expected to do so”.
> 
> “If the media choose not to give coverage to our condemnations, then they are only falling on deaf ears and there is little point in continuing to make such denunciations,” Mr Dandan said.
> 
> “Australian Muslims find it preposterous that it would be considered for a moment that there is some connection between acts of terrorism and Islam.
> 
> “It distresses me though that Muslim individuals and organisations are perpetually expected to condemn and distance themselves from such actions,” he said.
> 
> “It is essential that we do not conflate religion with the barbaric actions of individuals, just as, for example, Christians were not asked to denounce the terrorist actions of Norwegian Anders Breivik.



Media Release: AIS Condemns Violence and Photo - Australian Intercultural Society


----------



## Ropey

Here are some specific articles that pertain to Australia's Muslim community.

Australia's Muslim community outraged over photo of boy holding head | SBS News

Enraged over seeing the photo.

From your link.



> An old school friend of Mr Sharrouf's, who didn't want to be identified, told SBS fighting holy war was an obligation.
> 
> "The Muslims are going there for the exact same purpose as an Israeli zionist is leaving Australia...and that is protect the weak and take back their land," he said.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Here are some specific articles that pertain to Australia's Muslim community.
> 
> Australia's Muslim community outraged over photo of boy holding head | SBS News
> 
> Enraged over seeing the photo.
> 
> From your link.



And....?

There are Christians who feel bombing abortion clinics and killing abortion doctors are religiously justified.


----------



## Ropey

Now you're comparing head hunting and using children to display the head hunting comparitively.

I understand.

That child's head isn't a Palestinian head.



> An old school friend of Mr Sharrouf's, who didn't want to be identified, told SBS fighting holy war was an obligation.
> 
> "The Muslims are going there for the exact same purpose as an Israeli zionist is leaving Australia...and that is protect the weak and take back their land," he said.



I just did what you did to the OP back to you.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Now you're comparing head hunting and using children to display the head hunting comparitively.
> 
> I understand.



No you don't.

I just posted an article where they strongly condemned that action.  You pick out the one whacko.  Is that to somehow diminish it?   Rather makes my point - there is nothing the Musllim community can do that would be "enough" because there are always going to be whackos.



> That child's head isn't a Palestinian head.



What has that to do with anything?



> I just did what you did to the OP back to you.



If you think so...


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote thinks she is kidding everyone.  It appears that she feels she has to jump in to defend her new friends, but she certainly closes her eyes to what her new friends are doing in so many places in the world.  As for being on the Internet, I would think that you spend many, many more hours on it than I do, especially on these forums where  you are reading so many of these posts.  If I had a job, I certainly think my bosses would have a fit if I was spending so much time as you do on the computer for reasons other than actual work.  Oh, by the way, ask some of these non-Muslim friends that you claim to have from all over the world what they think your new friends are doing to others in the name of religion.  Know any Iraqi Christians you can speak to?  Ask them their opinion of what is happening.




Why are you so interested in my job Sally?  Frankly, that is kind of creepy.  Maybe you need to get out more.  Or get a job. 

Did you take time off your busy messageboard trolling schedule to note that Muslim leaders and communities around the world condemned the attacks on Iraqi Christians?  Or...did that slip under your radar?


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> No you don't.
> 
> I just posted an article where they strongly condemned that action.  You pick out the one whacko.  Is that to somehow diminish it?   Rather makes my point - there is nothing the Musllim community can do that would be "enough" because there are always going to be whackos.
> 
> What has that to do with anything?
> 
> If you think so...



OK, so you want to go there with the head.

Is ISIS just Wackos?

The Palestinians are also joining them and in marked numbers.


----------



## Ropey

And for me personally?  It's this practice of using the children to showcase these acts. Desensitization from such a young age and at such a level?

It's getting crazy indeed, and my view is not just a few crazies are doing this. Sunni are leaving Canada and are known to be with ISIS. The same with Australia.

The Sunni are coming from all over the world to fight in there.

The Christians will all be gone within a year or two unless they can hide away very well, and the media finally starts showing some of  it now.

~10,000 children dead in Syria by ISIS already.

Shades of an ME wide WWII with the world watching

And no one seems to see a thing.


----------



## Ropey

> February 5, 2014 | By Michael Sandler, UNICEF USA
> 
> The U.N. has released a harrowing new report that documents the extent of the suffering experienced by Syria’s children during three years of conflict. Children have endured “acts of terror” and “grave violations,” the report states. They have been sexually abused and tortured, used as human shields and recruited as child soldiers. More than 10,000 children have been killed.
> 
> The report comes amid accounts of new......



^Since February. The men killed, the women raped and the children used for whatever purposes whoever grabs them want.

I know that this link isn't where information often comes, but it is where some of my money goes.

Does anyone think that by giving ISIS Half of Iraq and Syria that they will stop?

We can't stop them leaving here to fight there but we can enact legislation that removes their citizenship so that what they've learned there?

They can't bring back here.

We've already got Omar Khadr almost set free.   

Omar Khadr wins appeal, ordered transferred to provincial jail - Politics - CBC News


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Why are you so interested in my job Sally?  Frankly, that is kind of creepy.  Maybe you need to get out more.  Or get a job.
> 
> Did you take time off your busy messageboard trolling schedule to note that Muslim leaders and communities around the world condemned the attacks on Iraqi Christians?  Or...did that slip under your radar?



Frankly I find it creepy that someone who was given the responsibility of reading so many of these forums finds it apropos to do so while hold down a job.  I am willing to bet that I am on the Internet less than you are and it is quite dishonest of you to say that I am trolling these message boards when you know that I am not hopping all over the place but basically am only on one forum, but it is quite obvious that you can't stand to see anything derogatory about Muslims no matter how many innocents they are killing.  Would I even be on this particular forum at the moment if my article wasn't moved over to here.  The reason it was on the forum where I basically post is because these radical Muslims are traveling from many different locations into certain areas of the Middle East to take over and establish their version of a worldwide Caliphate.  Perhaps you can give us your opinion as to why those in the countries these nuts came from are worried that when they go bacl they will start up in these countries.  Maybe you would tell them that they have nothing to worry about, that all Muslims are just angels.  God forbifd any of us is near them if they start up in America, but Coyote will yell -- it wasn't the Muslims, it was the Hindus or the Buddhists or the Christians.

I think that many of us realize that there are peaceful Muslims who are appalled by what these nuts are doing.  However, all we seem to hear about is all those Muslim protests happening in Europe and the U.S. against Israel and nothing about the Muslims gathering en masse in any country to protest what is happening by their fellow Muslims in certain areas of the Middle East.  Maybe you can start up a group in your area to start up a protest.  Surely they must be sickened by all the beheadings so let them gather together and start protesting.


----------



## fanger

What You seem to focus on is all those Muslim protests happening in Europe and the U.S. against* Israel*, what is your opinion of view   on non Israeli jews joining the IDF?


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> I just posted an article where they strongly condemned that action.  You pick out the one whacko.  Is that to somehow diminish it?   Rather makes my point - there is nothing the Musllim community can do that would be "enough" because there are always going to be whackos.
> 
> What has that to do with anything?
> 
> If you think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you want to go there with the head.
> 
> Is ISIS just Wackos?
Click to expand...


Yes, they are - along with Boko Haran.  NPR had an interesting interview with the author of a book called "The Hunt for Boko Haram" in which he talked about Boko Haran, and also similar groups such as ISIS. 

Nigeria's Boko Haram 'More Extreme Than Al-Qaida,' Journalist Says : NPR
_Why is this group abusing, selling off girls, kidnapping them? Why is it killing boys? Why is [it] killing any children? Why is it beheading people left, right and center? Why is it wiping out villages and showing this capacity for extreme and merciless violence? It's quite a difficult question to answer. ...


What it is ... is heavily armed playground thuggery in an area of absolutely no government control, of [complete] lawlessness and impunity where they're allowed to do what they want, so the baddest guy wins._​
The transcript is only partial, but in the interview he talks about how these groups are very uneducated and ignorant even of their own religion.  For example, the emphasis on beheading people with a sword - which they took from an obscure scholar's text translated by yet another obscure scholar.  Whackos.  And relgious whackos can be quite dangerous when there is no law and order to stop them.  They have no mainstream Muslim suppoort and quite a lot of condemnation.



> The Palestinians are also joining them and in marked numbers.



and...?


----------



## Sally

Naturally Fangur has nothing to say about all those Muslims coming from many places on this globe and who are busy in certain areas of the Middle East committing atrocities.  As for Americans joining the IDF, they certainly don't compare in number to the thousands of Islamic savages who are running around.  At least the Americans in the IDF along with many Christian Arabs as well as Muslim Arabs are trying to defend a small country that the Muslims want destroyed  (a country that an anti-Semite like you wants to see destroyed  as you see I have read some of your posts but quit because it is always the same old stuff)..  Meanwhile, if one of those crazies comes back to your country and you feel you must hide him while you wait for him to kill a few Jews for you, I suggest you learn how to make this drink to show your hospitality.  No doubt it is very refreshing, and your terrorist friend will love you for it.

Video: The UAE's favourite drink during Ramadan - Vimto | The National


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> I just posted an article where they strongly condemned that action.  You pick out the one whacko.  Is that to somehow diminish it?   Rather makes my point - there is nothing the Musllim community can do that would be "enough" because there are always going to be whackos.
> 
> What has that to do with anything?
> 
> If you think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you want to go there with the head.
> 
> Is ISIS just Wackos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they are - along with Boko Haran.  NPR had an interesting interview with the author of a book called "The Hunt for Boko Haram" in which he talked about Boko Haran, and also similar groups such as ISIS.
> 
> Nigeria's Boko Haram 'More Extreme Than Al-Qaida,' Journalist Says : NPR
> _Why is this group abusing, selling off girls, kidnapping them? Why is it killing boys? Why is [it] killing any children? Why is it beheading people left, right and center? Why is it wiping out villages and showing this capacity for extreme and merciless violence? It's quite a difficult question to answer. ...
> 
> 
> What it is ... is heavily armed playground thuggery in an area of absolutely no government control, of [complete] lawlessness and impunity where they're allowed to do what they want, so the baddest guy wins._​
> The transcript is only partial, but in the interview he talks about how these groups are very uneducated and ignorant even of their own religion.  For example, the emphasis on beheading people with a sword - which they took from an obscure scholar's text translated by yet another obscure scholar.  Whackos.  And relgious whackos can be quite dangerous when there is no law and order to stop them.  They have no mainstream Muslim suppoort and quite a lot of condemnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are also joining them and in marked numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and...?
Click to expand...


Where do you think they will come back to once they are done slaughtering their own brethren there?  Who do you think they will bring with them?

Uneducated or not. They know what they are doing.

You sure minimize what they do..

Im done for now.  You continue on in your vein.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in my job Sally?  Frankly, that is kind of creepy.  Maybe you need to get out more.  Or get a job.
> 
> Did you take time off your busy messageboard trolling schedule to note that Muslim leaders and communities around the world condemned the attacks on Iraqi Christians?  Or...did that slip under your radar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I find it creepy that someone who was given the responsibility of reading so many of these forums finds it apropos to do so while hold down a job.  I am willing to bet that I am on the Internet less than you are and it is quite dishonest of you to say that I am trolling these message boards when you know that I am not hopping all over the place but basically am only on one forum, but it is quite obvious that you can't stand to see anything derogatory about Muslims no matter how many innocents they are killing.  Would I even be on this particular forum at the moment if my article wasn't moved over to here.
Click to expand...


Sally, you really are a silly woman.  It makes no difference whether you obsess about one forum or hop around many.  Your concern about what other's do is what I find creepy since you invariably start in on their jobs, which have nothing to do with anything and which, I might add - you are as clueless about as you are about the location of Australia.



> The reason it was on the forum where I basically post is because these radical Muslims are traveling from many different locations into certain areas of the Middle East to take over and establish their version of a worldwide Caliphate.



Which radical Muslims are traveling to establish their version of a "worldwide" Caliphate Sally?  As far as I have heard, the only "Caliphate" is ISIS' self-proclaimed state and as far as I've seen no major Muslim groups have recognized it.  In fact most denounce it as heretical.



> Perhaps you can give us your opinion as to why those in the countries these nuts came from are worried that when they go bacl they will start up in these countries.



Sure, I'll give you (not "us") my opinion.  I think they have good reason to be concerned and to want to keep an eye on those people when they return given that they've been exposed to radicalism and involved in mercenary fighting.



> Maybe you would tell them that they have nothing to worry about, that all Muslims are just angels.



Who claimed that?



> God forbifd any of us is near them if they start up in America, but Coyote will yell -- it wasn't the Muslims, it was the Hindus or the Buddhists or the Christians.



Well Sally, they've all had their share of bloody religious violence (which you would know if you bothered to read).  However, in the US, it's far more likely that they will be the victims of violence than the perpetrators of violence.  Remember the mass murder at the Sikh Temple?  All because some whacko thought they were Muslim and hated Muslims.  

However, your obsession with Muslims is duly noted.



> I think that many of us realize that there are peaceful Muslims who are appalled by what these nuts are doing.  However, all we seem to hear about is all those Muslim protests happening in Europe and the U.S. against Israel and nothing about the Muslims gathering en masse in any country to protest what is happening by their fellow Muslims in certain areas of the Middle East.  Maybe you can start up a group in your area to start up a protest.  Surely they must be sickened by all the beheadings so let them gather together and start protesting.



Who's "us" Sally?  Is there more than one person inhabiting your head?

Have you ever considered, Sally,, that the reason that's all you hear in the media is:
1 - blood and violence sells in the media, peace doesn't
2 - it's all you look for

And, if you could bother to maneuver your bumm from your computer chair you would find that they certainly are sickened by all the beheadings and have been protesting and denouncing (links have previously been supplied and duly ignored by you).

Perhaps you can answer a question.

Why is it that you demand Muslims protest enmasse around the world against the behavior of extremists but you don't of Christians (who have enacted barbaric laws in Uganda, or the Lords Resistence Army in the Congo) or Buddhists (who are attacking Muslims in Myanmar).  Why is it only one religion is required to do so as a world-wide entity (despite the fact that it isn't) and the others given a free pass?


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> I just posted an article where they strongly condemned that action.  You pick out the one whacko.  Is that to somehow diminish it?   Rather makes my point - there is nothing the Musllim community can do that would be "enough" because there are always going to be whackos.
> 
> What has that to do with anything?
> 
> If you think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you want to go there with the head.
> 
> Is ISIS just Wackos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they are - along with Boko Haran.  NPR had an interesting interview with the author of a book called "The Hunt for Boko Haram" in which he talked about Boko Haran, and also similar groups such as ISIS.
> 
> Nigeria's Boko Haram 'More Extreme Than Al-Qaida,' Journalist Says : NPR
> _Why is this group abusing, selling off girls, kidnapping them? Why is it killing boys? Why is [it] killing any children? Why is it beheading people left, right and center? Why is it wiping out villages and showing this capacity for extreme and merciless violence? It's quite a difficult question to answer. ...
> 
> 
> What it is ... is heavily armed playground thuggery in an area of absolutely no government control, of [complete] lawlessness and impunity where they're allowed to do what they want, so the baddest guy wins._​
> The transcript is only partial, but in the interview he talks about how these groups are very uneducated and ignorant even of their own religion.  For example, the emphasis on beheading people with a sword - which they took from an obscure scholar's text translated by yet another obscure scholar.  Whackos.  And relgious whackos can be quite dangerous when there is no law and order to stop them.  They have no mainstream Muslim suppoort and quite a lot of condemnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are also joining them and in marked numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you think they will come back to once they are done slaughtering their own bretren there?  Who do you think they will bring with them?
> 
> Uneducated or not. They kniw what they are doing.
> 
> Yiu sure minimize that sid3.
> 
> *Im done for now.*  You continue on in your vein.
Click to expand...



That's fine with me.  Every murderer knows what they are doing.  Labeling them for what they are - extremists, whackos, doesn't minimize what they are doing, it just annoys those who would prefer to label an entire religion.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> February 5, 2014 | By Michael Sandler, UNICEF USA
> 
> The U.N. has released a harrowing new report that documents the extent of the suffering experienced by Syria’s children during three years of conflict. Children have endured “acts of terror” and “grave violations,” the report states. They have been sexually abused and tortured, used as human shields and recruited as child soldiers. More than 10,000 children have been killed.
> 
> The report comes amid accounts of new......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Since February. The men killed, the women raped and the children used for whatever purposes whoever grabs them want.
> 
> I know that this link isn't where information often comes, but it is where some of my money goes.
> 
> Does anyone think that by giving ISIS Half of Iraq and Syria that they will stop?
> 
> We can't stop them leaving here to fight there but we can enact legislation that removes their citizenship so that what they've learned there?
> 
> They can't bring back here.
> 
> We've already got Omar Khadr almost set free.
> 
> Omar Khadr wins appeal, ordered transferred to provincial jail - Politics - CBC News
Click to expand...


I don't actually disagree with you on this.  UNICEF is a source I support also.  And I'm not "minimizing" this sort of stuff.

The only thing that makes ISIS able to get as far as it has is lack of any effective goverment in Syria for some time and in Iraq (and some of that blame lies on Malikki's head for his alienation of the Sunni's and Kurds).  Stopping them is absolutely necessary.

Removing citizenship?  I don't know.  For what reason?  Fighting in a foreign army?


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> The only thing that makes ISIS able to get as far as it has is lack of any effective goverment in Syria for some time and in Iraq (and some of that blame lies on Malikki's head for his alienation of the Sunni's and Kurds).  Stopping them is absolutely necessary.
> 
> Removing citizenship?  I don't know.  For what reason? * Fighting in a foreign army?*



So, you consider ISIS an army.

Without a country.

So does Islam. There shall be no borders to the Ummah.


----------



## bianco

Then in 2012 Sydney had the "Muslim Riots"...Muslim rioters invaded Sydney's CBD trying to gain acces to the US Consulate.
The cops and the govt man were taken by surpise...many say "as usual'.

 
*Rioting Muslims now hit Sydney Australia - 15th Sept 2012 *


----------



## bianco

A message to the jihadists;

The Spirit of Oz - National - smh.com.au


----------



## Ropey

^ The Aussies have a toughness that we Canadians seem to have misplaced along the  way. I don't understand why. You're even more Liberal than we are. We would wait for the police.

You guys took it to them.

Too right!


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that makes ISIS able to get as far as it has is lack of any effective goverment in Syria for some time and in Iraq (and some of that blame lies on Malikki's head for his alienation of the Sunni's and Kurds).  Stopping them is absolutely necessary.
> 
> Removing citizenship?  I don't know.  For what reason? * Fighting in a foreign army?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you consider ISIS an army.
Click to expand...


Only in the sense that Ghengis Kahn's horde was an "army".

The point is - on what basis do you revoke citizenship?  Engaging in terrorist activites?  Ok, yes that I could agree with.



> Without a country.
> 
> So does Islam. There shall be no borders to the Ummah.



Well, unfortunately for your "theory" - Islam, in the main, does not consider them to be "Islamic".


----------



## Ropey

There is no main.

Ghengis Khan's horde was a horde for that reason.


----------



## Coyote

The majority of Muslims denounce ISIS.  That's the main.  ISIS is not considered Islam.


----------



## Ropey

You speak for the majority of Muslims. You know what the majority of Muslims worldwide say about this.

OK.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> You speak for the majority of Muslims. You know what the majority of Muslims worldwide say about this.
> 
> OK.



Never claimed that.

Nice deflection.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak for the majority of Muslims. You know what the majority of Muslims worldwide say about this.
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed that.
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> *The majority of Muslims denounce ISIS.  That's the main.*  ISIS is not considered Islam.



You say that the majority of Muslims denounce ISIS and I say that you can't  know this unless you speak for them.

Since you don't speak for them and you admit that, then you don't know it. How could you?

But you talk like you do.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak for the majority of Muslims. You know what the majority of Muslims worldwide say about this.
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed that.
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The majority of Muslims denounce ISIS.  That's the main.*  ISIS is not considered Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that the majority of Muslims denounce ISIS and I say that you can't  know this unless you speak for them.
Click to expand...


Balony.  You don't have to "speak for them" to know something.  You can read.  There are tons of repudiations and expressions of disgust with what ISIS has done from the Muslim world.  There are very few "approvals".  Don't know if there are any polls.



> Since you don't speak for them and you admit that, then you don't know it. How could you?



See above.



> But you talk like you do.



No more than anyone else who is capable of reading and critical thinking.


----------



## Ropey

You said you know what the majority of Muslims think.



> The majority of Muslims denounce ISIS. That's the main. ISIS is not considered Islam.



Backpedal all you want.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> You said you know what the majority of Muslims think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Muslims denounce ISIS. That's the main. ISIS is not considered Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backpedal all you want.
Click to expand...


Whatever you say Ropey.

I'm not into playing word games.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:
			
		

> The majority of Muslims denounce ISIS. That's the main. ISIS is not considered Islam.





Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you know what the majority of Muslims think.
> 
> Backpedal all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say Ropey.
> 
> I'm not into playing word games.
Click to expand...


Sheesh!


----------



## Vikrant

Coyote said:


> ...
> 
> There have been a large number of well done public opinion polls on Muslims in Europe, in particular in the UK where it was found that they were by far well integrated, very British and quite assimilated. I won't bother posting a link, because I've posted these many times and they get routinely ignored.



I completely agree with Coyote on this one. Muslim immigrants to UK have done wonders for UK. It will be very beneficial for UK to increase the inward flow of Muslim migrants. British government should reach out to countries like India who have large Muslim population to facilitate easy migration of Muslims into UK.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in my job Sally?  Frankly, that is kind of creepy.  Maybe you need to get out more.  Or get a job.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> I just posted an article where they strongly condemned that action.  You pick out the one whacko.  Is that to somehow diminish it?   Rather makes my point - there is nothing the Musllim community can do that would be "enough" because there are always going to be whackos.
> 
> What has that to do with anything?
> 
> If you think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you want to go there with the head.
> 
> Is ISIS just Wackos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they are - along with Boko Haran.  NPR had an interesting interview with the author of a book called "The Hunt for Boko Haram" in which he talked about Boko Haran, and also similar groups such as ISIS.
> 
> Nigeria's Boko Haram 'More Extreme Than Al-Qaida,' Journalist Says : NPR
> _Why is this group abusing, selling off girls, kidnapping them? Why is it killing boys? Why is [it] killing any children? Why is it beheading people left, right and center? Why is it wiping out villages and showing this capacity for extreme and merciless violence? It's quite a difficult question to answer. ...
> 
> 
> What it is ... is heavily armed playground thuggery in an area of absolutely no government control, of [complete] lawlessness and impunity where they're allowed to do what they want, so the baddest guy wins._​
> The transcript is only partial, but in the interview he talks about how these groups are very uneducated and ignorant even of their own religion.  For example, the emphasis on beheading people with a sword - which they took from an obscure scholar's text translated by yet another obscure scholar.  Whackos.  And relgious whackos can be quite dangerous when there is no law and order to stop them.  They have no mainstream Muslim suppoort and quite a lot of condemnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are also joining them and in marked numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you think they will come back to once they are done slaughtering their own bretren there?  Who do you think they will bring with them?
> 
> Uneducated or not. They kniw what they are doing.
> 
> Yiu sure minimize that sid3.
> 
> *Im done for now.*  You continue on in your vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine with me.  Every murderer knows what they are doing.  Labeling them for what they are - extremists, whackos, doesn't minimize what they are doing, it just annoys those who would prefer to label an entire religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take time off your busy messageboard trolling schedule to note that Muslim leaders and communities around the world condemned the attacks on Iraqi Christians?  Or...did that slip under your radar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly I find it creepy that someone who was given the responsibility of reading so many of these forums finds it apropos to do so while hold down a job.  I am willing to bet that I am on the Internet less than you are and it is quite dishonest of you to say that I am trolling these message boards when you know that I am not hopping all over the place but basically am only on one forum, but it is quite obvious that you can't stand to see anything derogatory about Muslims no matter how many innocents they are killing.  Would I even be on this particular forum at the moment if my article wasn't moved over to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sally, you really are a silly woman.  It makes no difference whether you obsess about one forum or hop around many.  Your concern about what other's do is what I find creepy since you invariably start in on their jobs, which have nothing to do with anything and which, I might add - you are as clueless about as you are about the location of Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it was on the forum where I basically post is because these radical Muslims are traveling from many different locations into certain areas of the Middle East to take over and establish their version of a worldwide Caliphate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which radical Muslims are traveling to establish their version of a "worldwide" Caliphate Sally?  As far as I have heard, the only "Caliphate" is ISIS' self-proclaimed state and as far as I've seen no major Muslim groups have recognized it.  In fact most denounce it as heretical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can give us your opinion as to why those in the countries these nuts came from are worried that when they go bacl they will start up in these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll give you (not "us") my opinion.  I think they have good reason to be concerned and to want to keep an eye on those people when they return given that they've been exposed to radicalism and involved in mercenary fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you would tell them that they have nothing to worry about, that all Muslims are just angels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God forbifd any of us is near them if they start up in America, but Coyote will yell -- it wasn't the Muslims, it was the Hindus or the Buddhists or the Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Sally, they've all had their share of bloody religious violence (which you would know if you bothered to read).  However, in the US, it's far more likely that they will be the victims of violence than the perpetrators of violence.  Remember the mass murder at the Sikh Temple?  All because some whacko thought they were Muslim and hated Muslims.
> 
> However, your obsession with Muslims is duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that many of us realize that there are peaceful Muslims who are appalled by what these nuts are doing.  However, all we seem to hear about is all those Muslim protests happening in Europe and the U.S. against Israel and nothing about the Muslims gathering en masse in any country to protest what is happening by their fellow Muslims in certain areas of the Middle East.  Maybe you can start up a group in your area to start up a protest.  Surely they must be sickened by all the beheadings so let them gather together and start protesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's "us" Sally?  Is there more than one person inhabiting your head?
> 
> Have you ever considered, Sally,, that the reason that's all you hear in the media is:
> 1 - blood and violence sells in the media, peace doesn't
> 2 - it's all you look for
> 
> And, if you could bother to maneuver your bumm from your computer chair you would find that they certainly are sickened by all the beheadings and have been protesting and denouncing (links have previously been supplied and duly ignored by you).
> 
> Perhaps you can answer a question.
> 
> Why is it that you demand Muslims protest enmasse around the world against the behavior of extremists but you don't of Christians (who have enacted barbaric laws in Uganda, or the Lords Resistence Army in the Congo) or Buddhists (who are attacking Muslims in Myanmar).  Why is it only one religion is required to do so as a world-wide entity (despite the fact that it isn't) and the others given a free pass?
Click to expand...




Ropey said:


> You said you know what the majority of Muslims think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Muslims denounce ISIS. That's the main. ISIS is not considered Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backpedal all you want.
Click to expand...


Ropey, you are just banging your head against the wall.  She doesn't want to hear anything being said derogatory about Muslims, no matter how many innocents they kill.  Many governments are worried now about these Jihadists and wonder what will happen if they are able to sneak back into the countries from which they originally left.  Will they start murdering their civilians the same way the Jihadists are doing in the Middle East in order to continue establishing a new worldwide Caliphate?


----------



## hipeter924

> Ropey, you are just banging your head against the wall. She doesn't want to hear anything being said derogatory about Muslims, no matter how many innocents they kill. Many governments are worried now about these Jihadists and wonder what will happen if they are able to sneak back into the countries from which they originally left. Will they start murdering their civilians the same way the Jihadists are doing in the Middle East in order to continue establishing a new worldwide Caliphate?


 I have read about this 'Islam is a religion of peace' and these people that would argue 'Islam is not the enemy', in the case of Progressive Muslim movements that allow women and gay people to pray in their Mosques that might be true - but in the case of mainstream Islam it is the enemy of human rights and democracy.

I would be happy to tolerate mainstream Islam, if it didn't want me put in prison, decapitated, or put to death for being bisexual, like happens in Iran, Saudi Arabia and other 'Islamic states'.

I would be happy to tolerate mainstream Islam if those Muslims in their hearts didn't look forward to seeing me in a gas chamber, in prison, or otherwise dead for being a bisexual, atheist or heretic. Unlike even the most extreme Christians they want me to suffer hell on Earth, and today.

I would tolerate mainstream Islam, if the only country in the Middle East I could visit without being put in jail or put to death wasn't Israel or Christian majority parts of Lebanon.

I would tolerate mainstream Islam, if it didn't want to round up and massacre people of minority faiths, like it did to my Armenian Christian ancestors, and is now doing to the minorities of Iraq.

I would tolerate mainstream Islam, if it didn't hold political rallies in streets of many counties calling for the death of democracy, the death of Jews, and an Islamic theocracy.

I would tolerate mainstream Islam, if it stopped endorsing marrying underage girls to men, slavery, second-class status for women, and honor killings.

I would tolerate mainstream Islam, if it really acted like a 'religion of peace', put down its arms, stopped firing rockets, and started loving Jews, Christians and gay people - not calling for their deaths, imprisonment or persecution.

When that day comes, I will tolerate mainstream Islam. Till then I cannot tolerate them, only treat them as I would anyone else I don't know, as a human being - until they call for death or suffering to be inflicted on me or others, which is when they become the enemy.

Anyone that is put to death, put in prison, or persecuted by mainstream Islam* is a hero of individualism against the collectivist terror of the Islamist movement, that would see everyone it disagrees with dead before their feet or put in chains.

*Mainstream Islam in this case refers to Muslims in Iran, Syria, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Jordan, Malaysia, in Iraq (under ISIS) and so on - though the 'mainstream Muslims' in most western nations still hate gay people,view women as beneath men rather than equal to them, and engage in honor killings.


----------



## irosie91

skye said:


> Everything the OP says is one 100% correct !
> 
> There is no other immigrant group in Australia as troublesome as some Muslims.
> 
> You all should be aware of the shocking photos regarding the Islamic States beheadings and one 7 year old child holding up a severed head with a beaming father  all recently arrived from Australia,looking on.
> 
> Unfortunately quite a few of the local Muslims were in approval and there were many public demonstrations and TV appearances which demonstrated their allegiance is not with Australia at all but rather with radical Islam.
> 
> There is no doubt that the acts commited by some  local Muslims are the most aggressive and troublesome and  a lot of them are fanatics who are guided by the principle of Jihad.




getting back to the   ****   OP   ****      I have a hard time ---
thinking up any people--------IMMIGRANT GROUP------that held a rally in which an announcement was made-----and met
with approval--------- "I DO NOT RECOGNIZE THE STARS AND STRIPES----- I RECOGNIZE, ONLY.....uhm-------the flag
of an ideology with totalitarian supremacist ambition......and
generally opposed to the ideological principles of the USA....

    I cannot think of even one instance---------not by any
    IMMIGRANT GROUPS------I can think of some single
    nuts------waving   THE BONNIE BLUE FLAG OF THE
    CONFEDERACY-----or the other Islamic flat-----the
   SWATSTIKA


Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that makes ISIS able to get as far as it has is lack of any effective goverment in Syria for some time and in Iraq (and some of that blame lies on Malikki's head for his alienation of the Sunni's and Kurds).  Stopping them is absolutely necessary.
> 
> Removing citizenship?  I don't know.  For what reason? * Fighting in a foreign army?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you consider ISIS an army.
> 
> Without a country.
> 
> So does Islam. There shall be no borders to the Ummah.
Click to expand...


Ropey----you are preaching to the choir.    All people who know anything about the Islamic ethos understand the
Islamic concept of  "no borders for the ummah"       Coyoto
understands but DENIES-----caliphate denial is something
like   holocaust denial.    Holocaust denial began circa 1935.
The system is easy to understand if one understands that 
CALIPHATE   =   REICH.        "none of us knew---none of us
wanted it"   ~~~~ but somehow it happened

a theory is tested by its efficacy in PREDICTING-------I have
been predicting the agenda of  THE CALIPHATE  for the
more than 3 years since the onset of the  "ARAB SPRING".
I have no crystal ball-----I simply believe what muslims have been telling me about   ISLAMIC TRUTH for about the past 50 years,       Osama bin Laden's agenda was caliphate----
Coyote doppelgangers insisted that "muslims repudiate
Osama"     and  "hate the Taliban"      and some people have
been stupid enough to believe it.     No doubt there are lots of
muslims who repudiate   CALIPH BAGHDADI-----nothing
surprising there-------fights over WHO SHOULD BE THE 
CALIPH     began before the carcass of muhummad had cooled almost 1400 years ago.     To simplify for the dim among us------repudiating  ISIS is not  equivalent to repudiating  the vile and disgusting CONCEPT OF CALIPHATE any more than a negative comment about
THE REPUBLICAN PARY  -----is a democrat party repudiation of  Democracy


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Everything the OP says is one 100% correct !
> 
> There is no other immigrant group in Australia as troublesome as some Muslims.
> 
> *You all should be aware of the shocking photos regarding the Islamic States beheadings and one 7 year old child holding up a severed head with a beaming father  all recently arrived from Australia,looking on.*
> 
> *Unfortunately quite a few of the local Muslims were in approval and there were many public demonstrations and TV appearances which demonstrated their allegiance is not with Australia at all but rather with radical Islam*.



Which "quite a few"?  I posted a link and most expressed anger and disgust at this action and a great deal of anger at the man who took his child there.  Who are your "quite a few".



> There is no doubt that the acts commited by some  local Muslims are the most aggressive and troublesome and  a lot of them are fanatics who are guided by the principle of Jihad.



Religious fanatics and extremists are always a problem and unfortunately groups like ISIL and Boko Haram are among the most brutal and in the news right now - not just because of their brutality but because of the fact that they haven't been stopped.  Yet they aren't alone and atrocities by other groups, such as the Lords Resistance Army get largely ignored by the media despite committing acts of horrific brutality.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologism?
> 
> That's your favorite accusation.
> 
> There have been plenty of denouncements around the world regarding violent extremism but they are routinely ignorerd - excuses made, goal posts moved.
> 
> Imam condemns Iraq violence - Shepparton - mmg.com.au
> The American Muslim (TAM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq violence. The American Muslim. This is Australia we are talking about.
> 
> You're making nonequivalent comparatives and then are displeased with the apologist term.
Click to expand...


It's clear you did not read the links.

The first is from an Australian Imam:
_An Australian-born Imam has denounced the violence sweeping Iraq as stemming from a state-sponsored distortion of Islam, which is also a divisive presence in Australia.


Sheikh Ramy Najmeddine, who acts as religious advisor to the Shepparton-based Sadaat Foundation, said he was concerned about the damage being done to the peaceful Muslim community in Australia by Wahhabism, a radical interpretation of Islam that had its genesis in Saudi Arabia in the 18th century._​The second is an American source but contains material from Australian Muslims.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologism?
> 
> That's your favorite accusation.
> 
> There have been plenty of denouncements around the world regarding violent extremism but they are routinely ignorerd - excuses made, goal posts moved.
> 
> Imam condemns Iraq violence - Shepparton - mmg.com.au
> The American Muslim (TAM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq violence. The American Muslim. This is Australia we are talking about.
> 
> You're making nonequivalent comparatives and then are displeased with the apologist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clear you did not read the links.
> 
> The first is from an Australian Imam:
> _An Australian-born Imam has denounced the violence sweeping Iraq as stemming from a state-sponsored distortion of Islam, which is also a divisive presence in Australia.
> 
> 
> Sheikh Ramy Najmeddine, who acts as religious advisor to the Shepparton-based Sadaat Foundation, said he was concerned about the damage being done to the peaceful Muslim community in Australia by Wahhabism, a radical interpretation of Islam that had its genesis in Saudi Arabia in the 18th century._​The second is an American source but contains material from Australian Muslims.
Click to expand...


Like I said, not one or two voices and he wasn't there standing up and decrying them at *their* point of violence. 

He just talked.

Like we are doing. We get nothing done either.

The action is what I'm wanting to see.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologism?
> 
> That's your favorite accusation.
> 
> There have been plenty of denouncements around the world regarding violent extremism but they are routinely ignorerd - excuses made, goal posts moved.
> 
> Imam condemns Iraq violence - Shepparton - mmg.com.au
> The American Muslim (TAM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq violence. The American Muslim. This is Australia we are talking about.
> 
> You're making nonequivalent comparatives and then are displeased with the apologist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clear you did not read the links.
> 
> The first is from an Australian Imam:
> _An Australian-born Imam has denounced the violence sweeping Iraq as stemming from a state-sponsored distortion of Islam, which is also a divisive presence in Australia.
> 
> 
> Sheikh Ramy Najmeddine, who acts as religious advisor to the Shepparton-based Sadaat Foundation, said he was concerned about the damage being done to the peaceful Muslim community in Australia by Wahhabism, a radical interpretation of Islam that had its genesis in Saudi Arabia in the 18th century._​The second is an American source but contains material from Australian Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, not one or two voices and he wasn't there standing up and decrying them.
> 
> He just talked.
> 
> Like we are doing. We get nothing done either.
> 
> The action is what I'm wanting to see.
Click to expand...



How do you know "he just talked"?  How do you know nothing is done?

See.  That's exactly what I mean.  Nothing will be good enough for you - you will always find a way to discount it.  Without even reading it.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> How do you know "he just talked"?  How do you know nothing is done?
> 
> See.  That's exactly what I mean.  Nothing will be good enough for you - you will always find a way to discount it.  Without even reading it.



I don't see him at the 'demonstrations' that turn violent.

Because he's not showing himself anywhere.


----------



## Ropey

> _Sheikh Ramy Najmeddine, who acts as religious advisor to the Shepparton-based Sadaat Foundation, said he was concerned about the damage being done to the peaceful Muslim community in Australia by Wahhabism, a radical interpretation of Islam that had its genesis in Saudi Arabia in the 18th century._



He's concerned.

Wow.


----------



## Coyote

Like I said - I can post example after example and you will minimalize them all.  Nothing satisfy you.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Like I said - I can post example after example and you will minimalize them all.  Nothing satisfy you.



Look at yourself.

The twain meet.

Nothing will satisfy you but moral equivalency and I will not connect your dots when you say you know what the Muslim community thinks.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Like I said - I can post example after example and you will minimalize them all.  Nothing satisfy you.



Right     article after article---------go right ahead----I know about
cases of people being BANNED  for posting "article after article" 
of the kind that   COYOTE  et al-----simply do not like.....too much REALITY---------there is censorship in them thar hills of cyberspace  ------     try not to post article after article---coyote and 
     GET YOURSELF A JOB------decent people are tired of your
                                                          smut.


----------



## Sally

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said - I can post example after example and you will minimalize them all.  Nothing satisfy you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at yourself.
> 
> The twain meet.
> 
> Nothing will satisfy you but moral equivalency and I will not connect your dots when you say you know what the Muslim community thinks.
Click to expand...


What I am waiting for, Ropey, is this.  Since there have been so many anti-Israel protests around the world with people screaming such things as "Jews to the Ovens" and synagogues and Jewish businesses set upon by these protesters, I would like to see the Muslims put aside their protesting against Israel for a week and start organizing protests against the Muslim terrorists.  I would not expect to see these protests in Muslim countries like Saudi Arabia or Pakistan, but at least they could be held in the West.  Would it be so difficult to have protests which claim "Not in our name" against Islamic terrorists?  If they can organize protests against Israel all the time, they surely should have no problem in organizing these other protests against the Islamic radicals.  It is very easy for Muslims to blurt out that they don't agree with these terrorists, but action speaks louder than words, so let's have some action with seeing them protesting.


----------



## bianco

Sally said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said - I can post example after example and you will minimalize them all.  Nothing satisfy you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at yourself.
> 
> The twain meet.
> 
> Nothing will satisfy you but moral equivalency and I will not connect your dots when you say you know what the Muslim community thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am waiting for, Ropey, is this.  Since there have been so many anti-Israel protests around the world with people screaming such things as "Jews to the Ovens" and synagogues and Jewish businesses set upon by these protesters, I would like to see the Muslims put aside their protesting against Israel for a week and start organizing protests against the Muslim terrorists.  I would not expect to see these protests in Muslim countries like Saudi Arabia or Pakistan, but at least they could be held in the West.  Would it be so difficult to have protests which claim "Not in our name" against Islamic terrorists?  If they can organize protests against Israel all the time, they surely should have no problem in organizing these other protests against the Islamic radicals.  *It is very easy for Muslims to blurt out that they don't agree with these terrorists, but action speaks louder than words, so let's have some action with seeing them protesting.*
Click to expand...

 
Indeed


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything the OP says is one 100% correct !
> 
> There is no other immigrant group in Australia as troublesome as some Muslims.
> 
> *You all should be aware of the shocking photos regarding the Islamic States beheadings and one 7 year old child holding up a severed head with a beaming father  all recently arrived from Australia,looking on.*
> 
> *Unfortunately quite a few of the local Muslims were in approval and there were many public demonstrations and TV appearances which demonstrated their allegiance is not with Australia at all but rather with radical Islam*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which "quite a few"?  I posted a link and most expressed anger and disgust at this action and a great deal of anger at the man who took his child there.  Who are your "quite a few".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that the acts commited by some  local Muslims are the most aggressive and troublesome and  a lot of them are fanatics who are guided by the principle of Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religious fanatics and extremists are always a problem and unfortunately groups like ISIL and Boko Haram are among the most brutal and in the news right now - not just because of their brutality but because of the fact that they haven't been stopped.  Yet they aren't alone and atrocities by other groups, such as the Lords Resistance Army get largely ignored by the media despite committing acts of horrific brutality.
Click to expand...



No amount of irrelevant comparisons or moral equivalence will change the  simple fact
that there are no other dangerous troublesome religious fanatics in Australia other than the Islamists.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Most immigrants still do.  Why do you single out Muslims?



A comment on the social phenomenon exhibited by this or that
community does not mean  "single out"-----there is a science
known as  ANTHROPOLOGY------the question Coyote asks is
tantamount  to  a heckler ----at the college graduation of my
brother during which MARGARET MEADE  was guest speaker
farting out       "HEY MARGE,,    WHY THE HELL DID YOU 
SINGLE OUT THE SAMOANS"?


----------



## irosie91

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> I just posted an article where they strongly condemned that action.  You pick out the one whacko.  Is that to somehow diminish it?   Rather makes my point - there is nothing the Musllim community can do that would be "enough" because there are always going to be whackos.
> 
> What has that to do with anything?
> 
> If you think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you want to go there with the head.
> 
> Is ISIS just Wackos?
> 
> The Palestinians are also joining them and in marked numbers.
Click to expand...



yes  Ropey------ISIS is just   "wackos"-----please ask our
President Obama to discuss this issue with  COYOTE-----
the answer to the problem in IRAQ  might be ----INSTILL CLOZAPINE in the waters of the EUPHRATES RIVER----
and the entire problem will be resolved

            (for the record----CALIPHATE----is an Islamic ideal---
            something for which muslim children are taught from
            infancy is THE ONE AND ONLY way for the entire
            globe.     Anyone who has muslim friends and who
            got into any level of candid discussion ----would know.
            The only reason a person would have for denying
             that fact is --------the person is extremely ignorant ---
             or has a  "COVER-UP AGENDA" )

    I have had lots of muslim friends and LOTS AND LOTS
    of VERY CANDID DISCUSSION over more than 50 years. 
    Conversation got a bit stifled after  9-11-01----and since
     during that time my informants were more COLLEAGUES--
     than close confidants-------the entire tone changed ---especially
     when Osama bin laden came up   (whose agenda was--btw--
     worldwide CALIPHATE)


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sally,
> 
> Glad to see you are still on the ball.  Kudus to you.
> 
> Now, let's see if I can answer your questions and respond to your suggestions
> 
> blah blah blah silent on blah blah doing to others in the ME
> mmmm....no, not silent....I just don't have much time to spend sitting in front of the compute searching for anti-Muslim articles to spam the ME forum with.  I comment periodically but really....just posting article after article after article doesn't indicate any level of "care"  - it is more indicative of someone with too much time on their hands.  What are you doing about it Sally?  Taking in any refugees?  Traveling over there to provide relief?  Adding to the discussion with ideas, solutions, etc?  Or just hitting the "enter" key and moving on to the next anti-Muslim article?   In fact, Sally - this article you are posting has nothing to do with the Mid East - it's in Australia.
> 
> I grew up in a large city with a number of different immigrant groups, I work in an area where I'm in constant contact with people from around the world.  I have family and friends in England, Wales, India, Germany and France.
> 
> Who is this "we" Sally?  You aren't royalty last I heard.  There have been a large number of well done public opinion polls on Muslims in Europe, in particular in the UK where it was found that they were by far well integrated, very British and quite assimilated.  I won't bother posting a link, because I've posted these many times and they get routinely ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't have time to read many articles on the Internet, because you are too busy with these forums.  How you do it with a full-time job is kind of miraculous unless you have bosses who give you permission to do so.  Meanwhile, one doesn't have to be on the Internet as much as you are to pick up what your new friends are doing in many places on this planet.  Nice for you to close your eyes to what is happening.  Maybe you are so busy sticking up for your new friends that you don't have time to question those here originally from Europe who can tell you what their friends and relatives are going through.  By the way, if  you live in a big city, go to an Assyrian church and ask the parishioners what your new friends are doing to those Assyrians in the Middle East (in case you are even a little bit interested because of course it involves your new friends).
Click to expand...


I think you mean SYRIANS as the Assyrian Empire ended 2500 years ago plus....it was the Assyrians that drove the Israelites out of Babylon!!!!!!!!!!your ability to explain all things Middle East just shows up how ignorant you are in a Historical sense,plus so much more besides......Assyrians past are not the same people as Syrians of today.Try to concentrate and elucidate the actual facts,not just your corrupted opinion..thanks steve


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam in Australia
> 
> The funny thing is....Islam has actually been in Australia for a long time.
> 
> Unfortunately, Australia has it's own uber-nationalist hate groups modeled after Englands EDL:
> Inside the far-right group spreading fear through Muslim communities - 21/04/2014
> 
> Fortunately - they are a small group of extremists, much like the group in the OP - big of mouth, small in membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam and Muslims have indeed been in Australia for a long time;
> 
> Afghan cameleers in Australia | australia.gov.au
> 
> ____________
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> The drama with 'Islam' and 'Muslims' in Australia started about the year 2000...with the "Sydney Gang Rapes";
> 
> Sydney gang rapes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ___________
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Then came 9/11...and terrorism.
> 
> Australia's home-grown Muslim terrorists
> 
> __________
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Then came "The Cronulla Riots" in 2006.
Click to expand...


None of you know anything about Australia,one poster said that the Islamists were the most dangerous,she was wrong.....the most dangerous was the organization run by Van Tongeren in the 80's who targeted Asian and Jewish people and their businesses razing some to the ground by arson....causing much mayhem.....but the Police and the Law changed all that quick smart.....the result is we have some of the most stringent anti discrimination and anti vilification Laws worldwide.YOU GO TO GAOL for a long time.

Yes we have a few  brained washed Jihadists in Syria and Iraq,we have been disgusted at the beheadings....but the Government have put in train that when these few hundred C...S come back and some will,they will have to prove that they have not been involved in this terror....if not they will be returned to where they come from.....well we don't want them here for obvious reasons....and we will not.

Yeah the Cronulla "Riots" were a culmination of many things but after a week or so,things had gone back to normal.I would invite anyone who is dissatisfied with living within our multi-cultural society to leave.....no problem.

Australia is a country built on Migrants and in general a very safe place to live,our diversity is what makes us but if Islamic or other people want to help Jihardist.....they firstly be banned from going overseas(which we now do


----------



## Ropey

bianco said:


> A message to the jihadists;
> 
> The Spirit of Oz - National - smh.com.au





bianco said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said - I can post example after example and you will minimalize them all.  Nothing satisfy you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at yourself.
> 
> The twain meet.
> 
> Nothing will satisfy you but moral equivalency and I will not connect your dots when you say you know what the Muslim community thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am waiting for, Ropey, is this.  Since there have been so many anti-Israel protests around the world with people screaming such things as "Jews to the Ovens" and synagogues and Jewish businesses set upon by these protesters, I would like to see the Muslims put aside their protesting against Israel for a week and start organizing protests against the Muslim terrorists.  I would not expect to see these protests in Muslim countries like Saudi Arabia or Pakistan, but at least they could be held in the West.  Would it be so difficult to have protests which claim "Not in our name" against Islamic terrorists?  If they can organize protests against Israel all the time, they surely should have no problem in organizing these other protests against the Islamic radicals.  *It is very easy for Muslims to blurt out that they don't agree with these terrorists, but action speaks louder than words, so let's have some action with seeing them protesting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed
Click to expand...



Bianco is an Australian.


----------



## Ropey

bianco said:


> Then in 2012 Sydney had the "Muslim Riots"...Muslim rioters invaded Sydney's CBD trying to gain acces to the US Consulate.
> The cops and the govt man were taken by surpise...many say "as usual'.
> 
> 
> *Rioting Muslims now hit Sydney Australia - 15th Sept 2012 *



Once again. More from an Australian. Why not respond to his posts when you say no one knows what's going on there theliq?

Hmmm?


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then in 2012 Sydney had the "Muslim Riots"...Muslim rioters invaded Sydney's CBD trying to gain acces to the US Consulate.
> The cops and the govt man were taken by surpise...many say "as usual'.
> 
> 
> *Rioting Muslims now hit Sydney Australia - 15th Sept 2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again. More from an Australian. Why not respond to his posts when you say no one knows what's going on there theliq?
> 
> Hmmm?
Click to expand...

Because  what is as a pimple to us,is exaggerated into a full blow head cancer by the media(mainly POX News)


----------



## Ropey

theliq said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then in 2012 Sydney had the "Muslim Riots"...Muslim rioters invaded Sydney's CBD trying to gain acces to the US Consulate.
> The cops and the govt man were taken by surpise...many say "as usual'.
> 
> 
> *Rioting Muslims now hit Sydney Australia - 15th Sept 2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again. More from an Australian. Why not respond to his posts when you say no one knows what's going on there theliq?
> 
> Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because  what is as a pimple to us,is exaggerated into a full blow head cancer by the media(mainly POX News)
Click to expand...


He's on this forum posting in this thread. You bypassed all his posts to tell us all (including him) that we don't know a thing about Australia when he is Australian.

It's hard to take what you say with a lot of consideration when you say things like that.


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then in 2012 Sydney had the "Muslim Riots"...Muslim rioters invaded Sydney's CBD trying to gain acces to the US Consulate.
> The cops and the govt man were taken by surpise...many say "as usual'.
> 
> 
> *Rioting Muslims now hit Sydney Australia - 15th Sept 2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again. More from an Australian. Why not respond to his posts when you say no one knows what's going on there theliq?
> 
> Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because  what is as a pimple to us,is exaggerated into a full blow head cancer by the media(mainly POX News)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's on this forum posting in this thread. You bypassed all his posts to tell us all (including him) that we don't know a thing about Australia when he is Australian.
> 
> It's hard to take what you say with a lot of consideration when you say things like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then in 2012 Sydney had the "Muslim Riots"...Muslim rioters invaded Sydney's CBD trying to gain acces to the US Consulate.
> The cops and the govt man were taken by surpise...many say "as usual'.
> 
> 
> *Rioting Muslims now hit Sydney Australia - 15th Sept 2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again. More from an Australian. Why not respond to his posts when you say no one knows what's going on there theliq?
> 
> Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because  what is as a pimple to us,is exaggerated into a full blow head cancer by the media(mainly POX News)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's on this forum posting in this thread. You bypassed all his posts to tell us all (including him) that we don't know a thing about Australia when he is Australian.
> 
> It's hard to take what you say with a lot of consideration when you say things like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Because it's just a piss in the ocean,saying that the Jihardists leaving Australia to fight is another matter,mind you the same thing occurs when Young Jews go to Israel and fight against the Palestinians.......all of them should not be allowed back into the country........if they feel so motivated to go and fight...they should stay there.

We are talking about just a few hundred people here out of 22 million.

Australia, we are all Australians


----------



## Ropey

So you're a minimalist. He's not.  There's room for both of you in the discussion and for both of your points of view. 

I know you think everyone else doesn't know what the real truth is and only you do.

You just said it in this thread.


----------



## DistantSun

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The apologism is rife and rampant. Coyote needs to show the connect in Australia with proof.
> 
> So far she falls back on ephemeral proof.
> 
> For Austrailia. Where are they?
> 
> I'll wait for your proof that the majority of the Muslims in Austrailia are standing up against their violent and vocal bretheren.
> 
> Not just a few voices here and not groups that promote understanding in their non profit organizations that often are found to be silently funding terrorism.
> 
> Post thse groups in Austrailia and what they are actually doing to take their violent jihadi bretheren to task for what they do.
> 
> Like travelling to join ISIS.
> 
> We have this same issue in Canada. Some small talk, money raised and the only action is when these organizations of _reformers _are_ found in contravention of the newly minted anti-terrorism funding laws .
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologism?
> 
> That's your favorite accusation.
> 
> There have been plenty of denouncements around the world regarding violent extremism but they are routinely ignorerd - excuses made, goal posts moved.
> 
> Imam condemns Iraq violence - Shepparton - mmg.com.au
> The American Muslim (TAM)
Click to expand...


There have been many denouncements from Muslim Leaders around the world regarding violent extremism.  They are conveniently ignored by many so they can continue to perpetrate the fiction that all Muslims are terrorists, and that they are all the enemy, which is of course incorrect, ignorant and hateful.

Top Muslim religious leaders from around the world have been consistently outspoken on the abhorrent murder of James Foley and continue to condemn  ISIS' brutal treatment of Christians and other religious groups.  The only way people couldn't be aware of this is if they lived under a rock....

World s top Muslim leaders condemn attacks on Iraqi Christians Vatican Radio

CAIR Condemns ISIS Violence and Rejects Calls to Join Extremists Fighting Abroad - CAIR

Not in our Name British Muslims Condemn the Barbarity of ISIS


----------



## bianco

Not all Muslims are terrorists.
Most of the terrorists in the world today seem to be Muslims.


----------

